# FOX Announces Gotham / Gordan Gets his own Show



## LightyKD (Oct 2, 2013)

On the same day that Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. premiered, FOX decides to announce its own super hero spin-off show. Enjoy!

http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/09/27/entertainment-us-batman-idUSBRE98O1AQ20130927


----------



## Zeliga (Oct 2, 2013)

Cool  I didnt knew that he was going to get his own show, thanks xD


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 2, 2013)

This is Pre-Batman, right? That doesn't sound all that exciting. There are various other police dramas on television that I can watch to get my fix if need be. Maybe if this ties into the new line of films I'll attempt to watch it at least once, but for now I'll pass.


----------



## frogboy (Oct 2, 2013)

I loved every bit of the Batman trilogy, this is definitely something I'll be keeping my eye on.


----------



## RupeeClock (Oct 2, 2013)

A James Gorgon show? I can get behind this.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 2, 2013)

So it's Batman before any of the things that make the franchise interesting (you know, Batman and the rogues gallery that comes with). Woo?

It'd be like if Sony tried to make "Jameson", an exciting prequel to the Spider-Man franchise where J. Jonah Jameson runs a newspaper and sometimes gets grumpy.


----------



## ForteGospel (Oct 2, 2013)

Gahars said:


> So it's Batman before any of the things that make the franchise interesting (you know, Batman and the rogues gallery that comes with). Woo?
> 
> It'd be like if Sony tried to make "Jameson", an exciting prequel to the Spider-Man franchise where J. Jonah Jameson runs a newspaper and sometimes gets grumpy.


you can make a series out of any stupid idea, only now they are using a selling point to get free publicity... and can sometimes makes cameos here and there...


----------



## wrettcaughn (Oct 3, 2013)

Gahars said:


> So it's Batman before any of the things that make the franchise interesting (you know, Batman and the rogues gallery that comes with). Woo?
> 
> It'd be like if Sony tried to make "Jameson", an exciting prequel to the Spider-Man franchise where J. Jonah Jameson runs a newspaper and sometimes gets grumpy.


Except Jim Gordon is a legitimate and interesting character and police dramas/procedurals are actually pretty difficult to fuck up.  J3 and print editing, not so much.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 3, 2013)

Gahars said:


> So it's Batman before any of the things that make the franchise interesting (you know, Batman and the rogues gallery that comes with). Woo?
> 
> It'd be like if Sony tried to make "Jameson", an exciting prequel to the Spider-Man franchise where J. Jonah Jameson runs a newspaper *and sometimes gets grumpy*.



No idea why, but I legit busted out laughing at that last bit haha! All-in-all, I agree! I don't see this lasting long.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 3, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> Except Jim Gordon is a legitimate and interesting character and police dramas/procedurals are actually pretty difficult to fuck up. J3 and print editing, not so much.


 

"Pretty difficult to fuck up" because they're boring and formulaic. And if Agents of SHIELD is teaching us anything it's that superhero shows minus superheroes are actual shit. Because superheroes are interesting because they're A) super and B) heroes. Their cavalcade of side characters are neither and completely uninteresting.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 3, 2013)

Gahars said:


> So it's Batman before any of the things that make the franchise interesting (you know, Batman and the rogues gallery that comes with). Woo?
> 
> It'd be like if Sony tried to make "Jameson", an exciting prequel to the Spider-Man franchise where J. Jonah Jameson runs a newspaper and sometimes gets grumpy.


 
I would watch the hell out of that, assuming it was sort of like an Office type show, and it had J.K. Simmons.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 3, 2013)

Bad, good, either way it's going to be cancelled at it's peak like they do every show they own.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 3, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> Bad, good, either way it's going to be cancelled at it's peak like they do every show they own.


 


Spoiler: Don't mind us, we're just sitting here, proving you wrong. So, so wrong.













Spoiler: Us, too!


----------



## gokujr1000 (Oct 3, 2013)

Gahars said:


> So it's Batman before any of the things that make the franchise interesting (you know, Batman and the rogues gallery that comes with). Woo?
> 
> It'd be like if Sony tried to make "Jameson", an exciting prequel to the Spider-Man franchise where J. Jonah Jameson runs a newspaper and sometimes gets grumpy.


 

I think it'd be more like if they tried to make a Captain Stacey show about how he becomes Captain.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Oct 3, 2013)

LightyKD said:


> On the same day that Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. premiered, FOX decides to announce its own super hero spin-off show. Enjoy!
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/09/27/entertainment-us-batman-idUSBRE98O1AQ20130927


I'd only be interested in that show if they showed his daughter back when she was still hot. Mmm...


----------



## gokujr1000 (Oct 3, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> I'd only be interested in that show if they showed his daughter back when she was still hot. Mmm...


 

If it's a show about his early days his daughter will most likely be a child or a preteen.

EDIT: Or not born at all.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 3, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Spoiler: Don't mind us, we're just sitting here, proving you wrong. So, so wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Two shows compared to the large amount other shows they either canned flat out or cancelled than un-cancelled, then cancelled again. 
Just because they didn't cancel two shows doesn't give any hope to this one.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 3, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> Two shows compared to the large amount other shows they either canned flat out or cancelled than un-cancelled, then cancelled again.
> Just because they didn't cancel two shows doesn't give any hope to this one.


 

The vast majority of television shows get cancelled anyway; it's not just Fox. I mean, of all the new shows premiering this fall, how many do you think are actually going to stick around? I guarantee you it'll be a small percentage. Networks find what works in their schedule and then cull the rest.

And the point wasn't "These shows didn't get cancelled." The point is that Fox is more than happy to run something into the ground for as long as it can, perhaps more than any network. There's far, far more examples where they came from (24, the entire MacFarlane block, American Idol, Married... With Children, etc.). Hell, they gave Arrested Development three seasons. Considering that show's abysmal ratings, that was pretty damn generous of them.

Firefly was 10 years ago. Move on, bub.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 3, 2013)

Gahars said:


> The vast majority of television shows get cancelled anyway; it's not just Fox. I mean, of all the new shows premiering this fall, how many do you think are actually going to stick around? I guarantee you it'll be a small percentage. Networks find what works in their schedule and then cull the rest.
> 
> And the point wasn't "These shows didn't get cancelled." The point is that Fox is more than happy to run something into the ground for as long as it can, perhaps more than any network. There's far, far more examples where they came from (24, the entire MacFarlane block, American Idol, Married... With Children, etc.). Hell, they gave Arrested Development three seasons. Considering that show's abysmal ratings, that was pretty damn generous of them.
> 
> Firefly was 10 years ago. Move on, bub.


 
My point still is that I don't expect this show to last as long as it should. Not saying it's impossible, but FOX has been known to do some weird things, like cancel popular shows, but keep shows that were losing in popularity. Maybe I will be wrong and this show will not only be a hit, but FOX will see that and keep it running, who knows I don't predict the future.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Oct 4, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> "Pretty difficult to fuck up" because they're boring and formulaic. And if Agents of SHIELD is teaching us anything it's that superhero shows minus superheroes are actual shit. Because superheroes are interesting because they're A) super and B) heroes. Their cavalcade of side characters are neither and completely uninteresting.


I agree.  _All_ superhero shows without superheroes leave a little to be desired.  _All_ of them.  The _one_ superhero show without superheroes...  But does that really mean it's impossible for someone to get it right?  And is it really that fair to deem a show shit after two decent episodes?


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 4, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> I agree.  _All_ superhero shows without superheroes leave a little to be desired.  _All_ of them.  The _one_ superhero show without superheroes...  But does that really mean it's impossible for someone to get it right?  And is it really that fair to deem a show shit after two decent episodes?



Scanning around and going back into memory there have been a few comic/superhero shows without superheroes (which I will define as anybody without powers above and beyond the average human with possible further exceptions if it is a weaker power like "ability to detect evil" as in the case of something like night man -- this does mean "seriously highly trained" people do not count as well, iron man (barring things like extremis) does count though). The list of pilots, minor network small runs, cartoons/one of animated shows and more is not inconsiderable. Add in things that blur lines a bit (there were a few in the 80's and 90's).

On the other hand I do like the Punisher, enjoyed some of the CW fare where this sort of thing is a staple and have yet to see this so I am not holding out that something reasonable might come of it.


----------



## ov3rkill (Oct 4, 2013)

Cool! More police shows. Can't wait for Murder Porn.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Oct 5, 2013)

ov3rkill said:


> Cool! More police shows. Can't wait for Murder Porn.


 
Just in case someone blocks it, here's a link on how to tame a horse in Minecraft:


----------

